# How about 3 days in Madrid the fly on to canary islands?



## liwarren (Apr 13, 2011)

This is my latest idea.  Thoughts?


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Apr 13, 2011)

I mean, if your paying i'll definatly go...but when do we leave?


----------



## Conan (Apr 13, 2011)

liwarren said:


> This is my latest idea. Thoughts?


 
Should be easy if you're flying Iberia.  And there's an inexpensive express bus that runs from the airport into central Madrid.

Actually we're flying that route later this year, using British Airways miles (from last year's credit card offer) on Iberia.  If we could have gotten a Friday flight JFK-Madrid and a Monday flight Madrid-Gran Canaria we would have done it, but the only availability was a Monday departure from New York so we won't be staying over.


----------

